# Losing Interest.



## cyberpaull (Oct 17, 2016)

Going through financial crisis. I'm losing interest in my Schwinns. Need Schwinn therapy.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 17, 2016)

sorry man. Hope gets better soon!


----------



## stoney (Oct 17, 2016)

Sorry to hear. Hang in there. Hopefully all gets better and I am sure it will. The CABE members are supporting you, I am sure. Best of luck to you.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 17, 2016)

Money helps but your health is everything.  Hope your financial problems are not because of health issues......and don't let your financial problems be the cause of health issues.
Hobbies need not be expensive compared to some of the other nonsense we blow our money on and they are good therapy.......ask Bricycle.....LOL.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 17, 2016)

Ride one and rediscover what drove you here!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 17, 2016)

I find that riding a Schwinn under stress is good for the soul. After all money is like water I've been told.....when your really need it, youll find it....sell some Monarks or something


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 17, 2016)

PS money stress is no joke. maybe a trip to the beach is in order..take a Schwinn with you...


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 18, 2016)

cyberpaull said:


> Going through financial crisis. I'm losing interest in my Schwinns. Need Schwinn therapy.




Been there.
Not sure if it’s debts or you have lost $$$$ in a financial deal.
I found that I could make arrangements so that I could get back
on the road. It took time, but I made it.
Stay in the now and don’t think about what may or may not happen.

In the mean-time...
Use the Schwinns to comfort you while you are recovering.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 18, 2016)

Maybe try a different brand of bikes? I know I would have lost interest a long time ago if I were collecting Schwinns.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 18, 2016)

Man!
You guys are too nice.
Sorry you hit the skids dude.
Whadaya got, and how much do you want for it?

Just kidding!

With all due respect, the Schwinn legacy never gets old.
When you get tired of the bikes you've got, you can make some trades with your friends for something you haven't experienced before.
The Schwinn advertising blitz was second to none, so there's a ton of cool display items to collect as well.
And, if you really want to build the shrine to Schwinn, you can set your sights on a motorcycle or two, and really watch your bank account evaporate.
Schwinn lifer, and proud to say it.
But, to the original posts point of view, I think we have all stood back and looked at the accumulation, and thought, this is crazy.
The tires and fenders are what's killing me.
I have old tires that aren't good for anything, but I can't bear to just throw them in the trash.
The Pennsylvania Silent or the Kelly Springfields aren't high on anyone's list, but they are just a cool reminder of the past, so to just discard them like ordinary garbage is something I can't and won't do, which has the people around me, talking intervention.
I know, that to those that aren't initiated, I have a problem.
But to you, my fellow collectors, I am saving a bit of Americana's glory days one piece at a time.
Take a break and lighten your load if you can.
I hope your financial situation turns around, and you can rekindle your fascination with the simple beauty of a classic balloon tire bicycle.
Good luck my friend.


----------

